# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Safyre Terry's 3D Printed Robotic Hand

## Brian_Krassenstein

Safyre Terry of Schenectady, NY is an eight-year-old girl who was  severely burned in a terrible fire several years ago, losing her father  and siblings. She gained fame in social media this year as her desire to  collect Christmas cards was made known to the world, with nearly 14,000  people--including the President and his family--responding. Even more  exciting was the response she received from UAlbany as a student design  team worked to make a prosthetic for her right hand, which had to be  amputated, along with her left foot. The prosthetic was made in  collaboration with e-NABLE, and as the team delivered the 3D printed  robotic hand, they were able to watch Safyre take to it right away, even  making suggestions regarding additional functions she would like to  tackle, such as holding a pen and writing. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/113570/safyre-3d-...-robotic-hand/

----------

